# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Legit or fake? Please help

## Americanman10

I have 2 vials of test cyp and 200 tabs of methan 10 (dbol ) and 40 tabs of anastrozle (arimidex ) wondering if they are legit. source is reliable. Is it g2g?

----------


## Duc d'Volpe

You definitely have some legit Geneza gear on your hands, enjoy it!  :Wink:

----------

